# Social Security Disability benefits and Invisible Illnesses



## M&M

A good article for anyone who has become disabled due to Fibromyalgia, IBS, or any other invisible illness! Sifting through the legal paper work of your Disability Applications is a long, tedious and difficult job. Hopefully this article will help you find your bearings, and know which direction to start in!http://www.prohealth.com/ME-CFS/library/sh...mp;B1=EM031109C


----------



## andrewanothony

Hey!! Wow, Actually I was looking for the Social Security Disability benefits and Invisible Illnesses. But as I gone through with this thread posting and information. Then really it increases my knowledge so much. Thanks a lot for sharing this.social security payments


----------



## andrewanothony

Wow...Really informative article.Social Security retirement benefits are not taxable.SSDI benefits are paid to workers who cannot work due to a debilitating illness or disability.social security over 70


----------

